# Topics > Books >  "Springer Handbook of Robotics", Bruno Siciliano, Oussama Khatib, 2016

## Airicist

Website - handbookofrobotics.org

"Springer Handbook of Robotics", 2016

"Springer Handbook of Robotics", 2008

vimeo.com/user31332479

"Springer Handbook of Robotics" on Wikipedia

"Springer Handbook of Robotics" on Amazon

Authors:

Bruno Siciliano

Oussama Khatib

----------


## Airicist

The handbook - The story continues

October 22, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Second edition of Springer Handbook of Robotics"

by Bruno Siciliano
July 9, 2017

----------

